# Automatically Embed Lyrics Into Metadata In iTunes?



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A few years ago when listening to one of Leo LaPorte's podcasts he would occasionally mention either a third party app or plugin that would automatically add the lyrics of songs in the ID3 metadata for iTunes, then one day he mentioned this was no longer available as the developer was hit with a cease and desist from either Apple or the goons at the RIAA. Anyone know if this can be downloaded somewhere anymore, if it still works or if a replacement is out. I'd really like to add the lyrics to my music so when playing on my iPod I can just hit the center button a few times and have them infront of me, and don't feel like going one by one and copying/pasting lyrics from various lyrics sites online for 600 songs. Thanks


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

EvilLyrics ?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I think that is exactly what I'm looking for, I'm going to give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

No problem.
I was afraid to post the link here, what with all the RIAA cops lurking and all.
Hope it works for you!


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> No problem.
> I was afraid to post the link here, what with all the RIAA cops lurking and all.
> Hope it works for you!


I dont think the RIAA will be looking at DBSTALK?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

turey22 said:


> I dont think the RIAA will be looking at DBSTALK?


They're everywhere, they're everywhere. 

Steve, I hope you're not going to sing along.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Steve, I hope you're not going to sing along.


In public with headphones on that should be criminal!! :bonk1:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Richard King said:


> They're everywhere, they're everywhere.
> 
> Steve, I hope you're not going to sing along.


I probably will end up doing just that 

I've found myself looking up a lot of song lyrics lately, as sometimes due to the music, pronunciation or my general ineptness, I usually end up missing a word or two somewhere in a song. I also view this as way of further enhancing my iPod, I want a massive music library as complete as possible and as close to 120GB as possible. Too bad Garth Brooks and AC/DC are stuck in the 20th century and won't make it to my iPod.


----------

